# How long does it take fines to grow back



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

So my female got hurt in a breeding tank and i was JW how long does it take to get her fins all tthe way grown out like they where


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Wait wait wait. Can we have a picture? Are her fins really torn up or are there just a few nips?

How long did you condition the two for, and with what kind of food? What size tank are they in? Temperature of the tank? Were there hiding places for the female?


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

As you can see it is pretty bad 
it was a couple weeks ago when it happened they are apart now.
I conditioned her for 2 weeks and a couple days 
The heat was around 80-82 
The tank size is a 20gal long it was half full with water 
And the right was side all the way full with java moss and other plants.


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

Oh yea and i used blood worms and pellets to condition her and they where brother and sister so i thought they would spawn easily but i was wrong


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I've seen worse, which is good- it's not that bad, really- good job at removing her...

Give her a tsp of aquarium salt per gallon for five days or so. How big is her tank?


----------



## masshiimarro (Apr 16, 2011)

clean water and AQ salt. make sure you dont add additional salt unless you are doing a water change. remember salt doesnt evaporate! i would also try not to let her flare for these few days, dont want her to rip them again on accident!


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks guys she is in a 1gal tank but i can move her in to a 10gal by herself


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Don't worry about it, really- you can do daily waterchanges with her and a tsp of aquarium salt for five days. In a 1 gal it'd be much easier.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

also proper nutrition when you're trying to regrow fins. A high protein diet will help with that. Try giving her live or frozen food for one of her meals


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

If ever needed could you replace API melafix for the AQ salt? I saw the melafix is for damaged fins. I have both products on hand, i just put one of my females from my sorority into a QT with AQ salt and fred her but i was curious if the melafix would ever work if i didnt have AQ salt


----------

